# Has anyone had a Lap done?



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, As some of you know I have had an Ultrasound done a few months ago and the nurse pract. wouldn't listen to me about this pain. Well, I did find a new office to go to because the other office kept putting me off to see a doctor. I was tired of it. I went to the new gyn doctor and he did listen. I didn't mention my IBS because I was tired of it being blamed on everything as the nurse had done. I am going to have a laparoscopy done on Oct 7th and if any endo is found the doctor is going to take care of it. I was wondering if anyone on the bb has had this done and did it help you to have the endro removed. This pain I have had just gets increasing worse. Thank you in advance for you help. Hugs, Polly


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I have had laproscopic surgery to have uterine polyps removed. It was day surgery. I was given a general anesthetic and felt that the hospital was in a hurry to have me vacate the bed. Here's a hint - they cannot ask you to leave until you urinate. I found this out later, I kept wondering why the nurse was urging me to get up and go to the bathroom. Frankly I was just too dizzy. So if this happens to you, say that you don't have to urinate.I had very little discomfort after the operation.Another thing, everybody in the hospital minimized the operation. They told me (in front of my husband) that it was common for people to have this operation, to go home and then go shopping. My husband, given this information, thought that I was going to prepare dinner for him that night. This is nonsense. It takes days for the anesthetic to get out of your system. Be sure that you have someone to help your for a few days.Don't have the operation on a weekend. You need to be able to get in touch with the doctor if something goes wrong. Nobody is around for the weekend.Good luck.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Marianne, Thank you so much for your suggestions and help. My surgery is on a Monday Oct 7th. I am glad it isn't on the weekend for sure after what you mentioned. Good tip about going to the bathroom too. If they put a cath. in me then I am sure that will slow me down. I might fake it a little. Just so I am not rushed and I hope they don't tell my husband it isn't anything. He will take that seriously. I had eye surgery once and he was so understanding. I sure appreciate your help. Polly


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I had it done to remove a cyst and then was stappled up. I was told not to get into a car besides going home or to the doctor for at least two weeks. Guess it depends on the severity of the surgery.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Lina, Thank you. Polly


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi:I had a lap. done for my endo. which was lasered at the time. There is a lot of debate over whether endo. should be lasered or excised. Dr. David Redwine believes that lasering endo. is not sufficient, and that it should be excised.At any rate, everyone reacts differently to the laparoscopy, and it also depends on how much work they do. I had extensive endo. treated, and it took me about 6 to 8 weeks to recover, and about three to four months to be totally back to normal activity. If you just have the lap. and they don't find anything, or if minimal treatment is needed, recovery time will probably be a lot shorter.Good luck with it!!! JR


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi JR,I had read that to about the debate on which is best to do but at this time I don't have a clue to what it is going on yet. I think If I can have a chance to I am going to ask the doctor if he will do anything else besides laser too.Thanks again so much.Polly


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Polly. I don't mean to confuse things even more, just thought I'd share my experience. I have had two laps for endo, both of which included laser ablation. I have been trying to get pregnant and now I'm told that I have poor egg quality, possibly caused by laser damage to my ovaries. My new infertility dr said that his feeling is, if the endo is mild, to leave it be rather than risk further damage to the ovaries. I don't know your age or if you have children or plan to, but this is probably something you can ask your dr about if it applies to you. My endo was more than mild though so who knows if my surgeon did the right thing or not? As far as pain, I do have less pain during my periods, but I still have severe IBS symptoms and still have cramps 7 - 10 days before my period. I was able to get pregnant right after my 2nd lap, but it was ectopic, possibly caused by scarring from endo? We'll probably never know for sure. Good luck and let us know what you find out.One more thing, like Marianne, I felt like the hospital couldn't get me out of the bed soon enough. They did not even make me pee fist! A lap is a serious operation and you will not be able to go shopping right after! That is insane!!!







You will be sore and groggy for several days after. You will need lots of rest and pampering, so tell your hubby.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Casey,I am 44 and have one son so I don't really care about having any more kids at this age. lol But I feel for women that can't. Thank you for the tip too about leaving the hospital. I have found so far with this hospital I am going to they were pretty good about not rushing me but things change and I haven't been there in two years. I am really wondering too if maybe the kidney stone they tried to remove several years ago might have caused scar tissue on my utertha tube. Not sure but that is where a lot of pain is and my ovary area and my leg and my IBS area. I will try to post as soon as I can when I find out anything.Thank you again so much. It is nice to have support from others. Hugs, Polly


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Snowdove, I wanted to tell you that my lap about 5 years ago (I'm 41 now) was a very positive move for me. I had terrible pelvic pain, like something was always pressing on something else. I was exhausted from it. I had a great dr. who listened totally to me. She did the lap and found what she called "scar tissue" NOT endo behind my uterus and it was pressing on that and my bladder. Ultrasound never showed anything because it was hidden behind the uterus. She took out the ST and I was better immediately. Recovery was easy.I hope all goes well for you. I bet you are much improved when it's over.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Spartina,Thanks for letting know about what you said and the scar tissue. I had an U/S done too and all it said was that my left ovary was behind my uterus and behind my uterus it said "clear" but I think they really need to go in and look to get a complete dx. I hope to get this done and feel nomral again. Like you, I feel Like it is could be pressing on other organs,badder or bowel. Thank you so much and am glad it helped you. Hugs, Polly


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Polly,I had a lap about a year ago to remove my appendix and to check for an eptopic pregnancy and/or endo (of course, it was IBS pains causing the problem!!).The hospital I was in was very slack. I was there for a week, on morphine the whole time - so you can imagine what it did for my IBS (I'm C type, by the way!). I couldn't walk or eat - but that may have been the morphine. Once I was out of hospital, my recovery took about a week and a half or two weeks (I think!). I wasn't able to bend right over 'cos the stitches hurt a bit, but other than that it was fine.Best of luck, let us know how you go!~Kye~


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Kye, thanks for answering my post. I was surprised when you said you were in there a week. wow. Hope all is better now. Polly


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I've had two laps. Getting my third in a week.(Oct 9) Recovery depends on what was done. I have never regretted getting one.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

This bear bites, Thanks so much. Polly


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi. I had a laparoscopy last December to detect endometriosis. I did not have endo, but I am very glad I had the procedure done. It gave me some peace of mind knowing I did not have endo or anything more serious wrong with me "down there."The procedure went very smoothly, and I was back to doing my regular activities in about a week. The incisions have healed very well also, with very minimal scarring.One thing I will say is that it is very important that you are able to urinate easily before you leave the hospital. It took me hours and hours before I could go.Good luck next week, Polly!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Lily,Thank you for your information about everything and I am glad you didn't have endo. That is great.I am wondering about that myself. Just wondering is about driving me nuts but it won't be long now.Thanks so much, Polly


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Polly - Just wanted to wish you good luck on Monday with your lap. You will be so glad when it's over with and you will have some answers finally.


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

Good luck Polly, I hope all goes well. I had a lap done in June to look for Endo. They did find Endo, adhesions, and scar tissue. Everything was cleaned out with a laser. I do not regret doing as I have been in pain for 10 years with crappy doctors who all treated me like it was in all my head or said it was just IBS and there was nothing they could do. It took me 6 weeks to get back to work and a couple more weeks to feel somewhat better. Let us know how everything comes out...


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Polly - I was wondering how you were doing after your lap. I hope you are feeling okay. I'm having my third one next week to have my left tube removed. It is badly scarred and filled with fluid following an ectopic pregnancy. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Casey,Thanks for writing. I didn't really feel much like being online this week. I feel alot better except for one place. I have slight endo and they got that but I did have a tumor on my left ovary which was large. I go back in a month to talk to the doctor. He said he was surprised he didn't feel that one. I hope all goes well with you.Let me know ok.Update. doing alot better but still sore. Found out yesteray. No cancer on my ovary they removed. I am so releived about that.


----------

